# de / het haar



## Lopes

*Split off from this thread.
Frank, moderator DF
*


Frank06 said:


> - Er ligt een _lang_ haar in de soep. (het haar)


'De haar' bedoel je?


----------



## Frank06

Hoi,



Lopes said:


> 'De haar' bedoel je?



Doe ik het wéér . 
In mijn dialect wordt wordt zowel _het haar_ als _de haar_ gebruikt voor een individueel haar, terwijl in de standaardtaal (ook in Vlaanderen) _de haar_ een andere betekenis heeft dan _het haar_.



Bedankt!!

Groetjes,

Frank


----------



## Janpiet

Frank06 said:


> - een _lange_ haar (_de_ haar, ééntje);Frank


 
Voor mij is '_een lang haar' _correct. 

Maar als iemand mij van het tegendeel kan overtuigen,... graag dan.  Neem ook eens een kijkje op volgende link.
http://www.joppeluiten.nl/halfslachtig.htm


----------



## Frank06

Hoi,




Janpiet said:


> Voor mij is '_een lang haar' _correct.
> Maar als iemand mij van het tegendeel kan overtuigen,... graag dan.  Neem ook eens een kijkje op volgende link. http://www.joppeluiten.nl/halfslachtig.htm


Deze link zegt het volgende: "De items met een asterisk vertonen - afhankelijk          van het grammaticaal geslacht - een betekenisverschil." En dit verschil wordt in Van Dale uit de doeken gedaan.
[edit]Hoewel ik er bij moet zeggen dat _den Dikke _andere informatie geeft (het haar versus de haar) dan de Hedendaagse (het, de haar)...[/edit]

Groetjes,

Frank


----------



## Janpiet

Frank06 said:


> Hoi,
> 
> 
> Deze link zegt het volgende: "De items met een asterisk vertonen - afhankelijk van het grammaticaal geslacht - een betekenisverschil." En dit verschil wordt in Van Dale uit de doeken gedaan.
> [edit]Hoewel ik er bij moet zeggen dat _den Dikke _andere informatie geeft (het haar versus de haar) dan de Hedendaagse (het, de haar)...[/edit]
> 
> Groetjes,
> 
> Frank


 
Er staat toch geen asterisk bij 'haar', dus betekent 'de haar ' en 'het haar' hetzelfde (of kan hetzelfde betekenen).
_Mijnen Dikke_ (3-delig, uitgave 1999)) zegt niets over 'de haar', althans niet in de betekenis van 'één haartje'.


----------



## Frank06

Hoi,


Janpiet said:


> Er staat toch geen asterisk bij 'haar', dus betekent 'de haar ' en 'het haar' hetzelfde (of kan hetzelfde betekenen).
> _Mijnen Dikke_ (3-delig, uitgave 1999)) zegt niets over 'de haar', althans niet in de betekenis van 'één haartje'.


Van Dale (1999) geeft:
²*haar* (het; -tje)
Tweemaal geeft VD het voorbeeld _een flink*e*_ _haar in de soep _bij haar (1) (individuele haarvezel). VD beschouwt dus _haar_ in deze betekenis als een de-woord.

Denk ik dan.

Groetjes,

Frank


----------



## Janpiet

Ja, dat had ik ook gemerkt. Maar wat is dan je conclusie? Is 'een lang haar' dan verkeerd? Volgens mij niet, want VD zegt duidelijk dat 'haar' in deze betekenis een het-woord is (ook al geeft hij zelf voorbeelden van 'haar' als de-woord). 
Het groene boekje zegt: haar1, de _en_ het, ha·ren, haar·tje
Mijn conclusie: 
1) beide zijn correct: er zit een lang(e) haar in de soep;
2) Van Dale is onvolledig in zijn vermelding van de mogelijke lidwoorden.


----------



## Lopes

Janpiet said:


> Voor mij is '_een lang haar' _correct.
> 
> Maar als iemand mij van het tegendeel kan overtuigen,... graag dan. Neem ook eens een kijkje op volgende link.
> http://www.joppeluiten.nl/halfslachtig.htm


 
Dus volgens deze site betekenen 'de voetbal' en 'het voetbal' allebei hetzelfde? Lijkt mij sterk. 

Volgens mij wijst alleen 'de haar' op '1 enkele haar' en 'het haar' op de verzameling haren op iemands hoofd/benen/willekeurig ander lichaamsdeel. 

Wat in Van Dale staat maakt me dan niet zoveel uit


----------



## Frank06

*Hoi,

Ik denk dat we de discussie kunnen afsluiten. De standpunten in #7 en #8 zijn duidelijk.

Groetjes,

Frank
Moderator DF*


----------

